# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*






سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا نعيش مع بعض حبيبي يا نموت احنا الاتنين 
على قولة إليسا ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Princess of Love (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو سؤال صعب *
*ميرسي لحضرتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا بدون تردد حياة حبيبي 

بس لو موت هاشترط عليه مش يتجوز غيري
هههههههههههههههههههه
والا هاحرمه من الميراث


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*حياتي طبعا يامعلم *
*انت بتتكلم في اية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة سؤال صعب بس لو كنت بحب حبيبتي جدا وهي كمان وكنت ماشي كويس في الوقت ده وضامن ان ايماني حي :يبقى طبعا حياة حبيبتي .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا نعيش مع بعض حبيبي يا نموت احنا الاتنين
> على قولة إليسا ههههههههههههه​*




*ههههههههههه

يخرب بيت الاغاني
اللي كلت مخك يابت يا روز​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

pricess of love قال:


> *هو سؤال صعب *
> *ميرسي لحضرتك*​



*وين ردك طيب​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> طبعا بدون تردد حياة حبيبي
> 
> بس لو موت هاشترط عليه مش يتجوز غيري
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> والا هاحرمه من الميراث




*مغلطش لما قلت عليكي

سوووووووووووووووسه :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *حياتي طبعا يامعلم *
> *انت بتتكلم في اية
> 
> 
> ...




*اصلي يا معلم ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> بصراحة سؤال صعب بس لو كنت بحب حبيبتي جدا وهي كمان وكنت ماشي كويس في الوقت ده وضامن ان ايماني حي :يبقى طبعا حياة حبيبتي .




*شكرا مينا ع مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مغلطش لما قلت عليكي
> 
> سوووووووووووووووسه :t30:​*




طب يرضيك يعني
انا اموت عشان خاطره وافضل حياته عن حياتي
وهو ما يصدق ويروح يتجوز عليا مثلا
وينبسط ويفرح

طبعا مش يرضيك
فلازم انكد عليه واطع عينه حتي بعد ما اموت
هههههههههههههههههه

شوفت حب زي كدا بقي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*هختار يعيش هو وانا اموت لان حياته عندي اهم بالدنيا كلها*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

محدش بقا يستاهل دلوقت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*هختار حياة عم محمد البواب leasantr
:t30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا نعيش مع بعض حبيبي يا نموت احنا الاتنين ​*
> 
> *على قولة إليسا ههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه رد يجنن بجد

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

بس الرد عاجبني اوي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اكيد حياة حبيبي
مرسي للسؤال مايكل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*اذا كان موتي سيزيد من عمر حبيبي لحظه 
لاسرعت به​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> طب يرضيك يعني
> انا اموت عشان خاطره وافضل حياته عن حياتي
> وهو ما يصدق ويروح يتجوز عليا مثلا
> وينبسط ويفرح
> ...




*النكد ورانا ورانا حتي لما تموتوا

يا ساتر عليكم يا بنات :gy0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هختار يعيش هو وانا اموت لان حياته عندي اهم بالدنيا كلها*​




*كلهم بيقولوا كده في الاول

والكلام الحلو بيتحول :smi411:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> محدش بقا يستاهل دلوقت​




*بتجيبي من الاخر انتي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هختار حياة عم محمد البواب leasantr
> :t30:
> ههههههه*​




*حياه عم محمد البواب

ولا حياه عم محسن البقال :gy0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه رد يجنن بجد
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا ميكي
> 
> بس الرد عاجبني اوي




*وفين ردك انتي يا روزي

مستني ردك الشخصي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*لو يستاهل هختار حياتو
بس اموت واعرف هيحزن عليه كام يوم
يوم ولا يومين وتلاته ؟
هما كده كتير اوي 
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اكيد حياة حبيبي
> مرسي للسؤال مايكل​




*شكرا الملكه ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *اذا كان موتي سيزيد من عمر حبيبي لحظه
> لاسرعت به​*




*يا سيدي يا سيدي

ميرسي يا حبي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لو يستاهل هختار حياتو
> بس اموت واعرف هيحزن عليه كام يوم
> يوم ولا يومين وتلاته ؟
> هما كده كتير اوي
> ...




*هي ساعه كفايه عليكي :gy0000:

ميرسي ياقمر ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلهم بيقولوا كده في الاول
> 
> والكلام الحلو بيتحول :smi411:​*


*عمره ما بيتحول يا مايكل*
*اللي بيتكلم من قلبه بجد هتلاقيه صادق طول عمره*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عمره ما بيتحول يا مايكل*
> *اللي بيتكلم من قلبه بجد هتلاقيه صادق طول عمره*​




:110105no44::110105no44::110105no44:​


----------



## besm alslib (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*اكيد هختار حياة اللي بحبهم *

*بس بصراحه مش بقصد الحبيب انما الحبايب *

*واساسا دايما بدعي ان الرب يجعل يومي قبل يومهم *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا امي الغاليه ع مرورك


ربنا يخليكي ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> :110105no44::110105no44::110105no44:​


*لو انت شايف كده خلاص*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لو انت شايف كده خلاص*​




*كل واحد حر في رايه طبعا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كل واحد حر في رايه طبعا ​*


*اكيد طبعا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا روكا ع متابعتك​*


----------



## نغم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

انا هختار حياة حبيبى على حياتى لان الحب فى الاساس يتخلص فى كلمة وحدة وهى 
*التضحية* 
ولو ماضحيت بكون لسه معرفتش الحب السامى الى تكلم عليه يسوع وقال *مامن حب اعظم من ان يبذل الانسان حياته فى سبيل الاخرين  *
وهذه هى مسيحيتنا ويجب ان نعيشها
وبجد صعب حد يحب بالايام دى لان الحب هو تضحية والكل فى عالمنا انانى فمنين هيقبل يضحي 
ولما هيجى الموقف ده هو ذاته الشخص الى كان من المفروض يضحي حيكتشف حقيقية حبه المزيف 
لان التضيحة نابعة عن حب والحب هو تضحية 
شكرا سؤال كان اروع مما يكون


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*الشكر ليكي ع رايك الجميل دائما

ميرسي نغم

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال صعب ؟؟؟

الفراق وحش جداا

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طبعا

اصل مفيش حبيب اصلا هههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
بكره ييجي يا كووينا
شكرا ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لو بحبها بجد يبئا ممكن بسهولة جداً أقدم لها حياتى ..

عارف الأصعب من التضحية المقصود بيها الموت أييييييييييه ؟؟

معظم الناس _ إن لم يكن الكل _ ممكن تفدى محبوبها فى لحظة بدون تردد ،

لكن تعالى شوفهم فى الحياة العادية ممكن تحصل بينهم مشكلة من أصغر الأسباب و يرجعوا تانى 

كل واحد يقدم للتانى شئ حلو ثم مشكلة أخرى و هكذا ..

يبئا *الأصعب من التضحية* (( المقصود بها الموت )) *الأستمرار فى العطاء الإيجابى* ..

أشكرك  ..


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال صعب بس لو خيرونى اختار نعيش احنا الاتنين ولو مينفعش اختار اموت انا عشان متعذبش بلفراق حتى لما بصلى انى اموت قبله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا زاما ع مرورك وكلامك الجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليكم انتم الاتنين
ويفرح قلبكم دايما
ميرسي ميرنا ع مرورك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا احنا الاتنين نموت..يا امه احنا الاتنين نعيش*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا دودو ع مرورك

نورتني​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

صعب حد يقول اجابة فى السؤال دا بسانا ممكن اقول راى
لو حصل انها حصلت معايا هاضحى بنفسى من اجل حبيب 
على الاقلل هايبق متاكد ان فى حد هيفضل فاكرنى 
ميرسى كوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ماجد ع مرورك الجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

